# Notification wird nicht angezeigt wenn App nicht offen ist.



## jabaduu (4. Apr 2019)

Moin, ich habe die folgenden beiden Methoden um eine Notification zu erzeugen, es funktioniert auch,
nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass es nur funktioniert wenn man die App geöffnet hat. Aber die Notification soll ja erscheinen, wenn man die App
nicht gestartet hat.
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


```
public void displayNotification(String text){
    createNotificationChannel();
    NotificationCompat.Builder builder = new NotificationCompat.Builder(this, CHANNEL_ID);
    builder.setSmallIcon(R.drawable.ic_list_notification);
    builder.setContentTitle("New Item");
    builder.setContentText(text);
    builder.setPriority(NotificationCompat.PRIORITY_DEFAULT);
    NotificationManagerCompat notificationManagerCompat = NotificationManagerCompat.from(this);
    notificationManagerCompat.notify(NOTIFICATION_ID,builder.build());
}

private void createNotificationChannel(){
    if(Build.VERSION.SDK_INT >= Build.VERSION_CODES.O) {
        CharSequence name = "Notifications";
        String description = "my notifications";
        int importance = NotificationManager.IMPORTANCE_DEFAULT;
        NotificationChannel notificationChannel = new NotificationChannel(CHANNEL_ID, name,importance);
        notificationChannel.setDescription(description);
        NotificationManager notificationManager = (NotificationManager) getSystemService(NOTIFICATION_SERVICE);
        notificationManager.createNotificationChannel(notificationChannel);
    }
}
```


----------



## jabaduu (4. Apr 2019)

Ich hab natürlich 'Benachrichtigungen zulassen' ausgewählt.


----------



## jhjh (6. Apr 2019)

Ersetze mal die Default´s durch ein HIGH


----------



## jabaduu (6. Apr 2019)

Verstehe nicht was Du meinst, welche Defaults und was für ein High??


----------



## jhjh (6. Apr 2019)

Diese hier


> PRIORITY_DEFAULT
> ...
> IMPORTANCE_DEFAULT


durch _PRIORITY_HIGH_ bzw. _IMPORTANCE_HIGH_ ersetzen


----------



## jabaduu (6. Apr 2019)

jhjh hat gesagt.:


> Diese hier
> 
> durch _PRIORITY_HIGH_ bzw. _IMPORTANCE_HIGH_ ersetzen


Ah okay. Ja probiere ich später wenn ich wieder am PC bin.


----------



## jabaduu (7. Apr 2019)

Das war leider nicht die Lösung


----------

